# Shermine Shahrivar „Ja, ich bekomme ein Kind!“



## Claudia (3 Apr. 2013)

Model Shermine Shahrivar wird Mutter. „Ja, ich bekomme ein Kind!“, sagte die 30-Jährige BUNTE. Vater ist ihr Freund, der Designer Markus Klosseck. „Wir sind wahnsinnig glücklich und freuen uns auf das Baby. Ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird, erfahren wir erst in wenigen Wochen bei der Feindiagnostik.“

Trotz Kind wolle sie weiterhin modeln, erklärte Shahrivar gegenüber BUNTE. Mit der Schwangerschaft hätten sich jedoch die Prioritäten verschoben: „Familie und Freunde sind das Wichtigste für mich. Ich versuche aber trotzdem, meinen Beruf als Model weiter auszuüben. Aber die Partys werden definitiv weniger.“

Quelle: Bunte.de


----------

